# glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

..so this is what i was doing with that 6months spare time..  

..i let fotos talk..

..first mask car to stay car, apply 1 layer of cloth, remove all.


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 2*

..fit test, fit metal anchors, begin fatening..


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 3*

..backside now fat, front face form, covered with tape ready for cloth..


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 4*

..apply cloth, cloth roled in joint and pressed, form foam removed..


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 5*

..it fits, faten the face, needs trimming..


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 6*

..remove speaker mask, nice fit, glued together & sanded..


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

*glassfiber subbox construction foto sequence 7*

..polished & assembled..
..some more details about this install are here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4874


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nicely done. Thank you!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work indeed...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You Da Man! Great job! Thanks!

Chad


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

impressive. I'd love to build up something like that, but I think i just don't care enough to invest the time. If you fly over here and build mine, I can give you a nice eclipse with 2 way XO and good deck power/SQ.


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nicely done... I love the explainations along with the photos. It actually made more sense than most of the other fiberglass tutorials I have read...


----------



## nicholas (Mar 21, 2007)

very clean and impressive


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I seem to have missed what you used for a baffle / when you put the baffle in. Is the baffle just fiberglass?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

nice tutorial. only thing id have to argue with is the fact that you only put down 1 layer before removing it as the mold. 1 layer is prone to warping and mis-shaping.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I seem to have missed what you used for a baffle / when you put the baffle in. Is the baffle just fiberglass?


x2. I couldn't tell either.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got the same sub. How did you remove the "1600 watts" on the dustcap?

Great job btw. How do you like the sub?


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> x2. I couldn't tell either.


was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i see the baffle, it is all fiberglass. if you look closely the cardbard template for the sub is quite thick and it is flushed in the foam. he fiberglassed over the bottom of the cardboard cut out to created the baffle. on the outside he cut the fiberglass where it met the cardboard. this created his recessed baffle.


----------



## tmyr (Aug 4, 2006)

hallo friends
i just happened to see that u are interested for this box constraction details..

so ill try to provide some answers for the above questions.. 

*internecine* is right about the baffle.
its all fiberglass and its made exactly by his description.. the cardboard template is and exact size model of the sub +1mm covered with thin packaging tape to prevent the resin from permanently sticking to it.

*tyroneshoes* i just masked the red JBL logo with masking tape along with the rest of the cone from the perimeter of the dust cup .. then spayed the dust cup with "semi gloss black" spray paint. this made the white letters appear glosssy black .. the rest of the cap did not change appearance because it soaked the paint.
. i like the sub very much ! it is indeed very heavy (19~20kg) but its fairly sensitive ([email protected]) and it has control (oh boy)
coupled by a diy overengineered amp (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4874) sounds very linear and controled up to its x-max .. a bit over this point the coil hits the back plate (bottom) of the magnet (the amp is a killer) scaring me off.
the box came out very ridgid but quite heavy also (~16kg). 

i now call the experience "bass massage"

*bobditts* u are right about the 1 layer mold .. i did have some minor issues with miss-shaping and i had to trim the 2 parts baffle&box in order to glue them together with no gaps between them.. but i felt lucky at the time that i didnt use more layers as i had trouble removing the box mold from the car because the resin stuck to the (wrong) masking tape and it had to be bent to free it .. i recomend wide "packing tape" mylar based usualy transparend or brown colored. external dimensions trimed by sanding came to 
specifications

<triming with a vacum cleaner on the other hand, sucking the dust from the dremel tool is recomended as fiberglass dust is very dangerous to your lungs and all !>


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I just wonder how it is that people get fiberglass mat/cloth to stick to the vertical surfaces or even (in your case) to the underside of a horizontal surface??? I mean I can see it's easier once the mold is removed from the car, but how do you get the mold to do that when laying down your first layer or two? I have HELL trying to get fiberglass chopmat to stick to anything resembling a vertical or underhung surface.  Admittedly I've never worked with cloth, although I have some now and will be using it soon.

Tips?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

No pointers? I'm gonna start my new sub box and it'll be a big project... I'd like to try to make it as nice as the one in this tutorial, but I doubt I'll be so lucky.


----------



## icky4 (Jan 29, 2007)

tRdoc said:


> I just wonder how it is that people get fiberglass mat/cloth to stick to the vertical surfaces or even (in your case) to the underside of a horizontal surface??? I mean I can see it's easier once the mold is removed from the car, but how do you get the mold to do that when laying down your first layer or two? I have HELL trying to get fiberglass chopmat to stick to anything resembling a vertical or underhung surface.  Admittedly I've never worked with cloth, although I have some now and will be using it soon.
> 
> Tips?


I always have an easy time gettin the mat to stick to vertical surface when I lay a quick coat of resin down first. Try that and then stick the mat or cloth to it while it is still fresh, and then coat it with resin.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I have tried that and it does help somewhat with vertical surfaces.

My biggest question is how he got that underside to stick.


----------



## A6Bman (Dec 7, 2007)

thats awesome! I would like to do one of these in my A6...don't know when I'll be brave enough


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I do the same as icky. Put down a thin coat of resin first and then lay/press the matt in on those areas. Works great.


One thing I'd like ot know is if you plan to dress up the enclosure? Carpet/vinyl/paint...?
Nice work!


----------



## A6Bman (Dec 7, 2007)

Great Job! That almost glows, it looks THICK 

Thanks for taking the time to take pictures, I know I will when I attempt this in my a6 as well.


----------

